# What is the gender of your Desert Torts?



## Shelly (Feb 26, 2010)

I was very surprised when Yvonne said that almost every Desert Tort rescue she receives is a male, and that males also outnumber females in the wild. I wonder why that is?

I have 1 female, and 2 males.


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 26, 2010)

I have 2 unknown. Still small, so I don't know. Hatched Oct 2007.

Dawna


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 26, 2010)

I definite male, 1 definite female, 1 that looks like it's going to be female, and 2 too small to tell yet. Almost all my rescues are male too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2010)

2.3.4


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 26, 2010)

At what age is gender determined?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's usually more of a size thing than age. Some people say 8 inches, but even then, I've seen males that look like females at that size.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have one adult female and her three babies. The babies hatched 9/09.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

I have an adult male and two hatchlings, so I am not sure about them yet.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 9, 2010)

So isn't anyone going to speculate or explain the disproportionate ratio of rescued males?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, here's my opinion. Like most torts, you can keep several females with a male, but it's harder to keep more than one male (well I've heard it can be - I've never had an issue with this.) So when someone gets a female, they usually just hang on to her.


----------



## sharlan (Mar 11, 2010)

I have 2 males that I've had since they were hatched.


----------

